# How do I raise low pH?



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

My friend's 50 gal tank has a pH of 6.5. Instead of buying stuff from the LFS, can I use some Arm & Hammer stuff from the kithchen to raise the pH? How much should I add per dosage? Thanks for any input!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah I use arm and hammer baking soda to raise up PH. I'm not sure of exactly how much to add because I don't know what ph you want. How about just add a little at a time and see how much it goes up and do it from there.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

At 6.5, your pH is horrible, especially if your just keeping P's. I think a STABLE pH is much better than having to constantly adjust it to be dead on 7.0 all the time. Mines a little low also, and my fish dont seem to mind at all.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> At 6.5, your pH is horrible, especially if your just keeping P's. I think a STABLE pH is much better than having to constantly adjust it to be dead on 7.0 all the time. Mines a little low also, and my fish dont seem to mind at all.
> [snapback]806044[/snapback]​


6.5 isnt horrible actually. To raise ph try adding crushed coral to your filter.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> 6.5 isnt horrible actually. To raise ph try adding crushed coral to your filter.
> [snapback]807546[/snapback]​


Exactly...if your ph is stable and does not drop from that level, leave it alone.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't change the ph levels more than .5 per 24hrs. you could do damage to your fish.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok how i fixed my ph problem ,was i took crushed coral and put it one of these bags like this used for media,,
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc..._id=1965&pcid1=

and i filled it with the coraland placed it in my filter last in line and checked my ph level everyday to see how its gettingby the end of the week it would but at a certian level then i would see if i have to add more or less coral to the bag ,,,now my ph is at a constant level at 7.0,,well thats what i did ,and i hope it helps a little good luck









I COPYED AND PASTED THIS POST FROM ANOTHER POST I HAVE LEFT FOR SOMEONE


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

use a buffer. Its the best solution. Gives you a targeted PH that what are looking for. IF your fish is fine with its PH level then leave it alone. If thats the case you have sicessfully aclimaized your fish to its current living condition,.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What is the tap water PH? Sounds like you have high nitrate levels reducing your PH.


----------

